# staffordshire bull terrier



## johnnyp83 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## johnnyp83 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## johnnyp83 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

johnnyp83 said:


>


lovely pups mate


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Nice pups,
How are they bred?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Nice pups,
> How are they bred?


sallyanne ,didnt your mum and dad tell you about the birds and the bees!?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> sallyanne ,didnt your mum and dad tell you about the birds and the bees!?


No that's why I got 3 kids 

I mean't bloodlines you wally!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> sallyanne ,didnt your mum and dad tell you about the birds and the bees!?


lol i was just going to say


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

we've got a funny bunch 'ere


----------



## wildone (May 27, 2008)

lovely pups ,i to have a staff! great dogs!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cracking pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous pups,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Nice pups for sure 

What lines they from ????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dog and very cute pups


----------



## johnnyp83 (May 18, 2008)

thankz for the comments she was bred with a dog called jasper if u look at clairemac8 from durham profile theres a pic of him on there he the white one


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

johnnyp83 said:


> thankz for the comments she was bred with a dog called jasper if u look at clairemac8 from durham profile theres a pic of him on there he the white one


Can I ask why you used him?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are so cute, I want one. I know, I want never gets 

Sue


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

garryd said:


> lovely pups mate


Hat lovely puppies


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

What lovely pups people have been haveing a go at me cos i would love my staff to have pups when shes older i belive thay should be alould one litter


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

samkelv said:


> What lovely pups *people have been haveing a go at me cos i would love my staff to have pups* when shes older i belive thay should be alould one litter


Quite rightly too, there are far too many Staffords & their crosses being bred, thousands in rescue waiting for homes, many put to sleep daily because there aren't enough homes for them.

And it's an old wives tale that animals 'need' to have a litter, they get nothing whatsoever from the experience, & it can & does often go wrong.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@samkelv this thread is 7 years old and tucked away in photo galleries, I dare say if the OP had posted in the breeding section asking for advice about whether or not to breed his staffie he would have got a similar response to the one you got.

It might help if you told us why you want to breed from her? Have you ever visited a dog rescue shelter/pound? Do you have any idea how many perfectly healthy and lovely staffies are put to sleep because there just are not enough homes for them? Why would you want to add to the number or risk pups you brought into the world ending up the same way?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

"As you may have noticed in recent years the Staffordshire Bull Terrier has become an incredibly popular breed all over the UK for all different types of dog owners. *But did you know that this great popularity has also brought great suffering*?

*Staffordshire Bull Terriers and SBT crosses are being over-bred meaning that every year thousands of them are left without homes, ending up in Council Pounds or Rescue centres and some suffering an even worse fate - being 'put to sleep' simply because they have nowhere to go.*

"EIGHTEEN STRAY DOGS PUT TO SLEEP EVERY DAY"

According to statistics fromDogsTrust.org.uk

In the UK, local authorities are recorded to pick up approximately 100,000 stray dogs every year. Luckily many of these are either re-united with their owners or are put in to Rescue care where they will be health checked and looked after until a new forever home can be found.

*But Rescue spaces are hard to find for Staffies these days, as most are either already full of Staffies or are having to limit the amount they can care for at one time*.

Around 7,000 dogs are euthanised every year in the UK (and over 10,000 in Ireland) after their 7 days in the pound is completed. Sadly, they are discarded like a waste product of our society.


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

johnnyp83 said:


> thankz for the comments she was bred with a dog called jasper if u look at clairemac8 from durham profile theres a pic of him on there he the white one


Hi have people moned at u letting your dog have puppys


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

samkelv said:


> Hi have people moned at u letting your dog have puppys


@samkelv that poster posted 7 years ago, and is no longer active. I doubt you'll get an answer from them 

I understand that you are not getting the answers you wanted to hear, but may try and digest some of the points that have been made, instead of continuing to ask in different areas until you get the answer you want. 
You have a LOT on your plate, and raising a litter of pups is not the bed of roses it seems to appear to be. There are numerous threads in the breeding section of how breeding can and very much does go wrong. You don't have a lot of wiggle room in your life for things to go wrong. Best not tempt fate you know?


----------

